# 05/08 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Road to MITB Starts Here



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yay, 6 more weeks of AJ getting hit in the balls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Rusev could be good. Unfortunately I expect interference from rather large Ass.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

So... um is Becky and Mandy still happening? I guess Mandy's first match on SD against Becky isn't huge enough to be promoted. Great


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I had Peyton as one of the more likely MITB winners but there goes that. Guessing it’s gonna be Charlotte or Bliss. Can’t see anyone else winning it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dibil13 said:


> I had Peyton as one of the more likely MITB winners but there goes that. Guessing it’s gonna be Charlotte or Bliss. Can’t see anyone else winning it.


Bliss wins MITB, Charlotte wins the title back and holds it till the end of the year, Bliss switches brands by beating Charlotte, Charlotte wins the Rumble and switches brands by challenging Ronda.

Pretty obvious. I don't think they'll give Charlotte MITB, it doesn't fit her. It was basically made with the intention of having someone like Bliss carrying it around.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The battle of the dicks continues!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bliss wins MITB, Charlotte wins the title back and holds it till the end of the year, Bliss switches brands by beating Charlotte, Charlotte wins the Rumble and switches brands by challenging Ronda.
> 
> Pretty obvious. I don't think they'll give Charlotte MITB, it doesn't fit her. It was basically made with the intention of having someone like Bliss carrying it around.


It's discouraging how realistic this scenario is.


----------



## RoyalAsuka (Jan 30, 2018)

Dibil13 said:


> I had Peyton as one of the more likely MITB winners but there goes that. Guessing it’s gonna be Charlotte or Bliss. Can’t see anyone else winning it.


8 women will be participating for MITB match.

I won't rule out the possibility of giving losers a second chance for last qualifying spot.

like Bray vs Matt vs Balor vs Seth for last spot of EC which was won by both Seth and Balor


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wish Billie was in this match and not Peyton, she just tapped out to Asuka last week and she is likely to tap out to Charlotte this week (no way they are gonna make Charlotte lose 2 matches in a row, even with Billie interfering, plus I bet they want her on the match for her usual moonsault spot). I was just happy with having Peyton on the match, but I guess I won't even get that, they are just not as high on them as I expected, just like in NXT :mj2. I guess all I can expect is for her to have a better match than Carmella and Billie and they actually let do some of her moves.


----------



## Zuckerhut83 (Jun 12, 2012)

With no Ruby at Money in the Bank i think Asuka or Bliss will win the match. Ember or Peyton will not win just after few weeks at the Main Show Debuts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993853471924236288
This was a nice walk down memory lane.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

> SmackDown Women’s Champion Carmella proved her mettle at WWE Backlash when she took advantage of Charlotte Flair tweaking her leg to pick up the win in dominant fashion.


How is it "dominant fashion" if Carmella had to take advantage of an "injury?" WWE's copywriters are as inconsistent as their bookers.

Hoping we see Almas tonight. He should get a spot in the MITB match, even if he doesn't need to win.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> I had Peyton as one of the more likely MITB winners but there goes that. Guessing it’s gonna be Charlotte or Bliss. Can’t see anyone else winning it.


I'm leaning toward Charlotte at the moment, for the simple fact that she doesn't currently hold a title, and she hasn't been Miss Money in the Bank yet, and they will almost certainly want to put that on her record.

Betting against nepotism where the WWE concerned never seems to be a good idea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993884536638500866


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Charlotte winning is a strong possibility since she'll eventually have to go back to Raw to set up the Ronda match. Wouldn't mind her winning it. I'm fine with anyone other than Alexa winning it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I wish Billie was in this match and not Peyton, she just tapped out to Asuka last week and she is likely to tap out to Charlotte this week (no way they are gonna make Charlotte lose 2 matches in a row, even with Billie interfering, plus I bet they want her on the match for her usual moonsault spot). I was just happy with having Peyton on the match, but I guess I won't even get that, they are just not as high on them as I expected, just like in NXT :mj2. I guess all I can expect is for her to have a better match than Carmella and Billie and they actually let do some of her moves.


Well I wouldn't be surprised if Billie ends up in MITB so that's something. >


----------



## Zuckerhut83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Charlotte winning is a strong possibility since she'll eventually have to go back to Raw to set up the Ronda match. Wouldn't mind her winning it. I'm fine with anyone other than Alexa winning it.


For that Charlotte or Rousey can win the Rumble


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will Shinsuke Nakamura challenge AJ Styles for the WWE title again after that no-contest at Backlash?
- Will Daniel Bryan get his revenge on Big Cass for attacking him after the victory on the ppv?
- Will Charlotte Flair qualify tonight for the women's MITB match?
- Will Andrade Cien Almas finally make his debut on the blue brand?
- Will Samoa Joe recover from his loss to Roman Reigns at Backlash?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Zuckerhut83 said:


> For that Charlotte or Rousey can win the Rumble


It will have to be Charlotte winning the Rumble. Because I don't see Vince letting the *Smackdown* Women's Championship main event Wrestlemania. It's RAW or nothing.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Hasn't Alexa had enough opportunities in the title picture? Her winning MITB would be such a waste and will basically feel like two years of her as champion. She'll likely hold the briefcase for almost a year, then successfully cashes in and probably hold the title for another year. Also as a Charlotte supporter, I don't want her as champion for awhile either, until at least with Ronda, if that's the plan they are going with. If Carmella can win MITB and become champion, then I don't see why some of the other women can't also have the opportunity to win, even if they were recent call ups like Ember Moon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Well I wouldn't be surprised if Billie ends up in MITB so that's something. >


Wouldn't surprise me that they put the worst of the IIconics on the match, but it is likely that Asuka will destroy Billie to qualify.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well they need heels for the match too so someone has to be in it. And Billie is as good a heel as SD has honestly.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

really hope Peyton wins as Charlotte does not need to be in the MITB Match she needs to stay out of the title picture for awhile and start putting some girls over which could use the rub like Peyton.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> So... um is Becky and Mandy still happening? I guess Mandy's first match on SD against Becky isn't huge enough to be promoted. Great


Knowing WWE they have Mandy beat Becky in a Q Match for Mitb.Now I like Mandy but she does not belong in a mntb ladder match yet she still way too green plus it be a crime if Becky got left out of this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They've done a good job of keeping Miz and Bryan apart. First no Miz tv appearance and then no post Backlash show because of injury. I wonder how long they remain on the same show without intersecting?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> They've done a good job of keeping Miz and Bryan apart. First no Miz tv appearance and then no post Backlash show because of injury. I wonder how long they remain on the same show without intersecting?


looks like they are saving Miz/Bryan for Summerslam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is for general interest.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993943702501552128
Some are legit. HBK with Bryan is kayfabe. Cool that Becky trained Finn. :becky LOL at the legend Mikey Whipwreck trained Ryder. Legend? :heston


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

AJ Styles and Nakamura two of the best wrestlers in the world and the best WWE can do with these two is constantly have them punch each other in the balls. WWE is a superior promotion? Well I am sure Vince is entertained. 










Yes, like Raw, I'm giving Smackdown a miss tonight, there's nothing from Backlash that told me "I should watch this". Gonna instead spend the night with my gf and watch a movie instead. To those watching I hope it is actually a good show and you have a great time.

Peace!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Cool that Becky trained Finn. :becky


Other way around. Finn trained Becky.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sincere said:


> Other way around. Finn trained Becky.


:lol I typed that backwards.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> :lol I typed that backwards.


It's okay. I think we all have brief moments of dyslexia from time to time.

Here, have some goggles, they can help.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

come on paige, title match today with aj vs nakamura and be done with the feud, let's not drag this until MITB.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Peyton wins tonight. Not clean obviously but I could see Charlotte getting counted out or DQ'ed. I think at least one of the IIconics will be in the MITB match.

I'm picking Bryan and Miz to win their respective matches.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I see Bryan being added to the MITB.


----------



## Persona (May 8, 2018)

DB/Rusev should real goodt, barring any interference. With Charlotte losing clean on Sunday, she'll probably get the win over Peyton tonight and qualify.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's what I'd kayfabe do tonight if I were Paige as GM of SD:

1. I'd give Miz a bye into the men's MitB match for trying his best and working hard at Backlash. Land of opportunity & all that.

2. I'd fire Big Cass. He assaulted Bryan after the match, which is just poor form. Also he's very terrible at being a wrestler.

3. I'd have Becky & Asuka face Billie & Peyton, the winners would be added to the women's MitB match

4. I'd have Charlotte vs. Sonya to establish the final SD woman to be added to the Women's MitB. 

5. I'd book Bludgeon Brothers vs. Usos for the MitB PPV. Bludgeon Brothers putting their tag title on the line, and Usos putting Naomi on the line. Winners take all.

6. The main event of the night will be AJ vs. Nak for the WWE title, with a 20 second count instead of 10.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> This is for general interest.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993943702501552128
> Some are legit. HBK with Bryan is kayfabe. Cool that Becky trained Finn. :becky LOL at the legend Mikey Whipwreck trained Ryder. Legend? :heston


No Peyton/Lance Storm :fuckthis


----------



## wrestlinginsomniac (May 8, 2018)

With Lana's return last week, I feel like they should have Rusev and English in the same qualifier for the MITB match. Have Rusev stall on pinning/eliminating English and English team with someone else to try and get rid of Rusev. Have Lana cause a distraction so Rusev does get the win, but finally installing Rusev as a face and keep English as a heel. Confirming their break up as well.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> HBK with Bryan is kayfabe.


Not exactly kayfabe. Bryan _did_ train at Shawn's school. He just didn't really train directly under Shawn very much. Regal would certainly have been a fairer shout though.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a felling Charlotte loses due to distraction by Carmella coming out and saying "I beat Charlotte Flair" over and over. 


I'm just hoping Becky's on MITB at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Not exactly kayfabe. Bryan _did_ train at Shawn's school. He just didn't really train directly under Shawn very much. Regal would certainly have been a fairer shout though.


Yeah, I know. I loved the few episodes of TWA I've seen and enjoyed their young workers getting a chance in ROH back in 2002. Regal def. was more instrumental in training Bryan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tuning in for Charlotte and her upcoming match as well as Becky and her hopefully still planned match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky has a match against Mandy Rose tonight doesn't she?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Becky has a match against Mandy Rose tonight doesn't she?


They made it last week so I am guessing that is still the plan.


----------



## wrestlinginsomniac (May 8, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Becky has a match against Mandy Rose tonight doesn't she?


Well that is what Paige booked last week. Watch Sonia gatecrash it and it be a typical Becky bashing beatdown.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

> In the wake of a volatile WWE Backlash pay-per-view, WWE Champion AJ Styles and Shinsuke Nakamura remain embroiled in a* bitter rivalry*


 The "rivalry" has literally just consisted of Nakamura hitting AJ low.

Both of them are worse off coming out of this feud than they were going into it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Becky has a match against Mandy Rose tonight doesn't she?


Well WWE isn't promoting it and this is SD which they almost never have 2 women's matches on the show anymore. So who knows with this company. :shrug


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They made it last week so I am guessing that is still the plan.





wrestlinginsomniac said:


> Well that is what Paige booked last week. Watch Sonia gatecrash it and it be a typical Becky bashing beatdown.





ThEmB0neZ said:


> Well WWE isn't promoting it and this is SD which they almost never have 2 women's matches on the show anymore. So who knows with this company. :shrug



Really hope it's still the plan want to see Mandy Rose in a one on one match and not a cluster fuck tag like it usually is.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah I imagine the two women's matches tonight will be Charlotte vs Peyton and Mandy vs Becky. Carmella will probably have a segment of her own, which will probably be crashed by either Asuka or Naomi.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I can see another weeks of balls breaking from Nakaruma.

Charlotte will most likely beat Peyton Royce to get in the MITB ladder match, same goes for The Miz and Daniel Bryan. It shall be interesting to see how it will happen and what will happen.

I wonder what Paige has planned for the rest of the night. *_


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Reil said:


> It will have to be Charlotte winning the Rumble. Because I don't see Vince letting the *Smackdown* Women's Championship main event Wrestlemania. It's RAW or nothing.


Ronda would then need to win the title before Mania, which was my prediction a long time ago.



ellthom said:


> AJ Styles and Nakamura two of the best wrestlers in the world and the best WWE can do with these two is constantly have them punch each other in the balls. WWE is a superior promotion? Well I am sure Vince is entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strong chance Andrade Cien Almas debuts tonight.

Bryan vs. Rusev and Miz vs. Jeff should be good as well.

Backlash was shit but those are two reasons to watch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, I am more nervous about the quality of the Peyton match than for the outcome. I think everyone and their mothers expect a Charlotte win, so I just hope that Peyton has a good showing and they give her time and freedom to let them use some moves and not just sell and do restholds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993971935095676928


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev vs. Bryan - I'm hyped. Although I wish WWE would stop putting Rusev against faces and make him a face (and pitting him especially against those like Bryan who are more over than he is) in an attempt to hurt Rusev's popularity.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Bryan will probably lose via Cass, who will then raise his arm in the air and sway his head side to side for five minutes.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Excuse me Jedah. Please use his proper name. Big Ass.

Thanks.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hoping for an Almas and Sanity debut Tonight.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Would love to see Almas in the MITB Ladder Match. 

So ready for his main roster debut... *TRANQUILO* :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please be better than RAW. We've had to sit through over 6 hours of mostly mediocrity when Backlash is factored in.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

If Almas debuts, I can see a Hardy fued lined up for him. Also, wouldn't surprise me to see Rusev turn on English after losing to Bryan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Almas as Jeff's next challenger would be a nice way of debuting him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> If Almas debuts, I can see a Hardy fued lined up for him.


Wouldn't mind this at all.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Paige getting thick :damn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan and Rusev should be a good match.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

In, for the moment.

Please don't suck ass, SDL.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't want to see Bryan in ladder matches, and I don't want to see that disproportionate Huge Ass wasting Bryan's time either, so what's the solution? Can they start the Miz feud already?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Smashing Success" LMFAO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Backlash wasn't a success Paige :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Smashing success..." :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Backlash was a smashing success? fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck, that's a lot of make up on Paige


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Backlash a success? Paige lay off the drugs


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That briefcase is ugly.

No doubt changed so they can release new toys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It might be prudent to have a GM who can actually speak English.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Be nice if they played into the bad reviews, but in a way that builds some actual brand rivalry (Since they wouldn't just admit it sucked for no reason). Like Paige could say Backlash was a let down, but because of RAW's side of the matches. We did our job.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if Smackdown will ever have a GM that isn't somebody who can't wrestle anymore and had to retire lol.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Paige sure knows a lot about "Smashing"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really hoping Mandy Rose gets put into the MITB match but i'm not going to hold my breathe.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

This show will suck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jeff Hardy HAS to be in the MITB match. That's his strong suit is ladders.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

i dont think the contract not being cross brand is a good idea. just my thoughts though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a very average promo from Paige, sounds so unnatural and scripted.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, Paige is looking good... :homer


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So the winner of the MITB can only cash in on their brand's champion?

Good. That means Bliss can't cross over to SmackDown and ruin the women's division, which Carmella has a very good chance of doing on her own anyway if she doesn't drop that title at MITB.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stating off on a Paige note...good


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Paige's lipstick is neck and neck with Lashleys headband for things I HATEEEEEE on the WWE list right now :kobefacepalm


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

She's killing the show pretty fucking early. Stop TALKING please. Somebody mute her mic.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

When does that stupid Paige movie flop, I mean come out, so we can finally have a different GM?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ever since they allegedly said to the superstars not to salute the crowd on their way to the ring I have seen them do that more often lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Miz girl :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Jeff Hardy raided Finn Balor's locker?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the angry Miz girl! She'd be a teenager now :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm sick of Miz's Wrestlemania entrance attire


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Flashback of Miz girl :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emperor said:


> That briefcase is ugly.
> 
> No doubt changed so they can release new toys.


Yeah it has a very cartoony look. Don't like it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Reil said:


> i dont think the contract not being cross brand is a good idea. just my thoughts though.


Hey why would you have something that creates unpredictability and excitement in wrestling. Who would want Braun Strowman sitting in the front row at Smackdown watching AJ Stlyes matches, while fans complain they can´t see shit sitting behind him. That would be too simple and funny.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder what the Miz girl is up to, 8 years later :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Either of these guys would be pretty good additions to a ladder match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wouldn't mind Miz winning, although Hardy's style is a better fit for MITB.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah it has a very cartoony look. Don't like it.


 Not like anything was wrong with the gold and green either..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I actually had to think for a second who the third MITB failed cash in was cos I knew Corbin and Cena. Then I remembered it was Damien Sandow :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I think Shelton screws Jeff over


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sandow and Cena failed. Who was the third? Might have been when I stopped watching WWE.

Edit. It was Corbin.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would imagine the womens match at the end of the 1st hour and Rusev/Bryan is the main event


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I actually had to think for a second who the third MITB failed cash in was cos I knew Corbin and Cena. Then I remembered it was Damien Sandow :lol


I forgot about Cena. Got the other two. :lol


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

For what its worth, Asuka worked the dark match tonight. I wouldn't read too much into it though since the card is pretty stacked tonight.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> I would imagine the womens match at the end of the 1st hour and Rusev/Bryan is the main event


Oh Rusev vs. Daniel. This is their opportunity to finally use Bullygaria. Vince would probably love it. Bullygaria haha.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is okay so far but not overly loud.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Last MITB in Chicago was one of the best PPVS ever. Bryan winning the Briefcase, Christian Winning the World Title and Punk winning the WWE Title. What a time to be a fan.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is such a good match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pulling for Hardy. I think the MITB match will better if he's involved.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That neckbreaker was nasty


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell is Corey blabbering on about? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good tv match so far.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good match to start things off. :mark


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Miz is winning this. If Jeff wins, the US title won’t be defended and Miz will have nothing to do. If Miz wins, both guys can still make the show


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I wouldn't have an issue with Miz winning MITB, he honestly deserves it after the year he had only to be traded to RAW and have the wind taken out of his sails.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pretty good match so far.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ouch


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Goddamn that is a neckbreaker.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Pulling for Hardy. I think the MITB match will better if he's involved.


I think Shelton will screw Jeff


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Miz continues to have good matches with everybody, but 2 breaks is a bit much isn't it?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Fuck, that's a lot of make up on Paige


Yeah that's alot although I would add more gloss to those lips.

They put too much makeup on all of these women tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like Miz did a PK ala Shibata albeit far softer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty long match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Pretty long match.


It’s a good match though


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz is on a roll with this and his match with Seth.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miz putting on another MOTN :bjpenn

Props to him, going to be close for second best worker of the year between Miz and Balor.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> It’s a good match though


Didn't say it wasn't.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you think they may not put Jeff in MITB cos he's US champ? :hmm:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Great opening match. Miz stealing the show again.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Is it just me, or has Miz lowkey become one of the best workers on the entire roster?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz wins :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Did not seee that coming..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

They are tearing it up :clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, that counter was great. Was pulling for Jeff, but I loved that ending.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ugly ending.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That this is awesome chant is more justified with this match than what they usually chant it for.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Whoa! That was a slick reversal and pinfall by The Miz. :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was actually a good finish!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Miz better win the MITB and I'm serious


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a really good finish.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Well deserved win for Miz. 

Miz is really stepping it up before his feud with Bryan. That match is going to be absolutely lit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty good overall, Miz with the clean win :clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So he kinda of no sold the Swanton?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Great match. Miz has now been in the best two matches of may so far.

This might increase Bryan's chance now. Not a bad way to start their feud in that match. Depends what happens with Big Ass I guess.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Amazing match :clap don’t see anything topping that


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good match, shit finish. That Swanton bomb connected.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Money in the Bank briefcase looks like a Sprite can in briefcase form.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jeff would've been better suited for that kind of match, surely.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Super Miz booking?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Miz has earned it, but part of it is to launch his new TV show. Would not be completely shocked, if he actually wins MITB and the title from Styles around SummerSlam to enter a feud with Bryan for the title.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

What a fucking match, but Miz no selling the damn finisher at the end was grade A bullshit.


----------



## wrestlinginsomniac (May 8, 2018)

Headliner said:


> So he kinda of no sold the Swanton?


He's not the first to do it


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Cesaro Sheamus slow split angle confirmed.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Miz is putting the best work so far in his career.. yes thats from a c list celebrity turned wrestler...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Is it just me, or has Miz lowkey become one of the best workers on the entire roster?


 Yeah, he's fighting for second place with Balor. Rollins, Miz, Balor and to a lesser extent Jeff are the only ones producing good work atm.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lucky Charms :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The bar is pointless. They really need to break up


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This pancake stuff is so dumb fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton wouldn't have put pancakes in it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Could totally see Miz winning MITB cashing it in, and then DB beating him for the belt at Wrestlemania


----------



## wrestlinginsomniac (May 8, 2018)

Mra22 said:


> The bar is pointless. They really need to break up


I'm sure they will soon. As Sheamus will be taking time off because of his spinal injury. If not completely retire all together. Leaving Cesaro on the better brand for a push.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

As talented and good looking as Cesaro is, he’s not the best actor/talker


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Is it just me, or has Miz lowkey become one of the best workers on the entire roster?


 On the main roster. Not even close to entire roster. I'd put nearly all the top guys on NXT (Gargano, Ciampa, Black, Ciampa, Cien, Dream, Ricochet etc.) ahead of everyone on the main roster other than maybe Rollins.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brilliant match between Miz/Jeff! 

It would have been nice if Jeff was in the ladder match. It's his speciality match haha.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Would have been so much funnier, if it was maple syrup in Sheamus bag, Cesaro started laughing and Sheamus dumped it into the pancakes in Cesaro´s bag. But WWE always miss the punchline.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder why they don't use a current pic of Peyton, it's not like she has been on the main roster for so long, she has had short hair ever since she was called up lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a bit premature to render final judgment, but SDL is taking RAW's lunch money so far.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> It's a bit premature to render final judgment, but SDL is taking RAW's lunch money so far.


Wont be hard to beat. RAW set a pretty low bar last night.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can’t wait for SaNity


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is really a thing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no dq match but both men get counted out, honestly so fucking stupid


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Renee wens3


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I always thought those coming soon vignettes are dumb especially if they show up during a run in or a beatdown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The "dream match" of Styles and Nakamura reduced to a literal low blow contest.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When they showed when AJ and Nakamura kicking each other in the nuts in slow mo at Backlash, it physically hurt me.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I don’t speak english :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha love this nakamura


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

:lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This feud is all about low blows.

Fuck Vince.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nakamura. :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nakamura forgot how to speak English...nuts! :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s kinda hilarious that WWE added a stipulation to AJ and Naka that was never an issue for them


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Renee wens3


Renee is ugly


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Shinsuke vs. Ambrose would make a great feud.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Still think Nakamura should just be cutting promos in Japanese but that was great :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I swear I heard "AJ Styles nuts" :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The "dream match" of Styles and Nakamura reduced to a literal low blow contest.


 100% Vince is getting back at fans here. He's fucked up all their matches just as they get going.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Such a dumb finish to that women's title match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Royal Mellabration :mark:


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

This feud all to get to that very point where "nuts" was aired and Vince could have plausible deniability. Congrats, Vince! You got those jollies!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Carmella is annoying


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Carmella winning clean was mind boggling booking.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

OK, it was funny for one night. Now take the title off this worthless bint.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Nakamura is awesome.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Carmella gloating about beating Charlotte makes no damn sense due to her getting a clean win. That is a heel thing that only works if the heel wins dirty.

Anyway...The Queen :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Here we go, let's go Peyton, don't let me down


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They should really build superstars up to give them a championship, instead of giving them a championship to build them up


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

I want to suck Carmella’s asshole


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really want Peyton to win here, don't see it happening though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> Nakamura is awesome.


 AJ, Nakamura and the title are becoming a joke. Both guys are getting buried in this feud. I really don't know what they're doing. There's better ways to get an inconclsive finish than fucking low blows. It's so retarded and should be reserved for low tier gimmicks. FGS Nakamura has the same gimmick as Yano, I hope he doesn't win the title because it will drag the credibility for the title further down.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Carmella gloating about beating Charlotte makes no damn sense due to her getting a clean win. That is a heel thing that only works if the heel wins dirty.
> 
> Anyway...The Queen :mark




If anything she’s making beating Charlotte an even BIGGER deal, thus making Charlotte an even bigger star


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Any chance that Charlotte begins a long losing streak?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> If anything she’s making beating Charlotte an even BIGGER deal, thus making Charlotte an even bigger star


She could still make it feel like a big deal by winning dirty.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Carmella gloating about beating Charlotte makes no damn sense due to her getting a clean win. That is a heel thing that only works if the heel wins dirty.
> 
> Anyway...The Queen :mark


Yeah she should have been a bit more braggish about beating her clean, instead of giving it the "I can´t believe I did that"-vibe. But that´s probably down to WWE trying not to undermine the credibility of Charlotte and by association Asuka. If you beat somebody clean in the ring as an athlete, you don´t believe it was a fluke.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yessssss she has a mic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Any chance that Charlotte begins a long losing streak?


I certainly hope not.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Devatron215 said:


> I want to suck Carmella’s asshole


Bruh...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess the selfie backstage comments are a thing now. What do you all think of it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naomi is not winning this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Billie Kay's midsection looks incredible.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> She could still make it feel like a big deal by winning dirty.




Fully agree. The ending was completely ridiculous


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Any chance that Charlotte begins a long losing streak?


One can hope.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cringe


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh crap. Peyton’s screechy voice again


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Billie Kay is cringe, Peyton is passable.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I love Billie Kay's lips and hair.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Peyton :sodone wens3


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

No stop. 

LOL. It wasn´t exactly Tomko, but not bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I certainly hope not.


I really can't imagine it, but you never know with their clever booking.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Carmella and The IIconics gimmick is to be as annoying as possible. Kind of like Vickie Guerrero, but Vickie Guerrero is way better at it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Peyton is so fine


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell, another commercial and not even PIP


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Katie McGrath said:


> I love Billie Kay's lips and hair.




I don’t think she’s attractive at all. Her face looks completely fake, overdone, trying too hard etc. 

Basically her face is a WWE promo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> I really can't imagine it, but you never know with their clever booking.


Yeah I am not getting my hopes up with anything when it comes to their booking.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Billie and Peyton are far better in their heel roles than Carmella is.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

THE MAN said:


> I really can't imagine it, but you never know with their clever booking.


You know in terms of the storyline progression it would have made a lot of sense for this to be a triple threat match and Peyton pinning somebody like Naomi. They could have continued to mock Charlotte for "losing", while giving the IIconics some much needed credibility. Charlotte could have qualified for MITB through a backdoor. The IIconics could cost her the MITB win leading to a SummerSlam match, but I guess that would be too much storyline development.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte totally winning this though, after that promo, she is totally winning


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Emperor said:


> AJ, Nakamura and the title are becoming a joke. Both guys are getting buried in this feud. I really don't know what they're doing. There's better ways to get an unconclsive finish than fucking low blows. It's so retarded and should be reserved for low tier gimmicks. FGS Nakamura has the same gimmick as Yano, I hope he doesn't win the title because it will drag the credibility for the title further down.


The only good thing AJ did in this title reign was the Lesnar match. They've destroyed him and I think he should drop the title to Nak or Joe.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> The only good thing AJ did in this title reign was the Lesnar match. They've destroyed him and I think he should drop the title to Nak or Joe.




He saved us from that Jinder reign. And for that I will always appreciate him!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> The only good thing AJ did in this title reign was the Lesnar match. They've destroyed him and I think he should drop the title to Nak or Joe.


 Yeah, I want him away from the title and top babyface booking. It's like they're going out of their to make him look like an idiot.

I want him without stories in the midcard where he can put on good matches and be away from all of Vince's BS.

The midcard is pretty solid atm, someone else can take the BS Vince comes up to bury SD and the WWE title with.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ty Dellinger, you're a lucky man.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> I don’t think she’s attractive at all. Her face looks completely fake, overdone, trying too hard etc.
> 
> Basically her face is a WWE promo



It's the Glam Squads fault, they overdo the makeup on everyone.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

End this awful match. Charlotte is a boring af babyface.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> End this awful match. Charlotte is a boring af babyface.


 She's the Roman Reigns of the women's divison.

God she sucks as face.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is Charlotte the tallest woman in the division? The only other one I can think of who might be as tall as her is Nia Jax


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hopefully Becky or Asuka beats Carmella at MITB


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

HUGE BOTCH


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WOW that moonsault didn't even look CLOSE.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Hopefully Becky or Asuka beat Carmella at MITB


With Charlotte and Auska on SDL I wouldn't expect Becky near the title anytime soon.

Hell she was supposed to have a match on SDL tonight and it looks like that entire thing was scrapped even though they announced it last week.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Emperor said:


> She's the Roman Reigns of the women's divison.
> 
> 
> 
> God she sucks as face.




Charlotte is not the Roman Reigns of the women’s division. 

I would say it’s Alexa Bliss if it weren’t for her great promos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thought Peyton was going to win there for a second.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That spear looked pretty bad.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Charlotte's moonsault is so bad. Her rotating moonsault to outside of the ring is actually pretty good though. 

She always fucks up the landing for the moonsault and looks sloppy everytime.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They should really stop debuting women to the main roster before they’re ready


----------



## xxxovoxxx (Jul 7, 2017)

Charlotte is so damn horrible these days. Jesus.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Hopefully Becky or Asuka beats Carmella at MITB


It will probably be Asuka now, but whoever it is, she needs to drop it. Even waiting for MITB is difficult.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Meh


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Emperor said:


> Charlotte's moonsault is so bad. Her rotating moonsault to outside of the ring is actually pretty good though.
> 
> She always fucks up the landing for the moonsault and looks sloppy doing it everytime.




I think the issue is she flips while still high in the air, so she ends up turning, and then falling flat from a great height... I don’t know if I explained that right  but you know what I mean


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't say that I am surprised, but Peyton looked good there, way better than Carmella.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ALMAS TO ENTER THE MITB AND WIN IT. I'M CALLING IT.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Sloppy sloppy match


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Instead of frantically tapping the right knee, she should have punched the left knee, you know the one Charlotte pretended to be still hurting on the moonsault. It´s always the little things.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Match was pretty good to me. SDL still > RAW/


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good the Queen won and is in the MITB match. Hopefully Becky gets in as well. Did they really scrap her match with Mandy? Maybe they'll make it a MITB qualifying match for next week?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really want Bryan to be in the MITB match, but Big Ass will likely cost him :eyeroll


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Corey Graves quotes at least one Mean Girls quote, every episode of Raw and Smackdown


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Good the Queen won and is in the MITB match. Hopefully Becky gets in as well. Did they really scrap her match with Mandy? Maybe they'll make it a MITB qualifying match for next week?


The would just make everyone rage more when Mandy won.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

No transgender MITB match though? The WWE will be in a lot of trouble :steph


----------



## Zuckerhut83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Good the Queen won and is in the MITB match. Hopefully Becky gets in as well. Did they really scrap her match with Mandy? Maybe they'll make it a MITB qualifying match for next week?


Asuka will have a spot...not another face...nothing for Becky.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

It´s all good that Cass attacked Bryan and everything, but are we just supposed to forget that Daniel called out Miz? Shouldn´t it at least be a sidenote in every promo. Especially when it plays right into the idea of Cass being the ignored man.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> ALMAS TO ENTER THE MITB AND WIN IT. I'M CALLING IT.




99.999999% not gonna happen. They very rarely debut an NxT superstar and have them win “the big one” (in this case, MITB contract) straight away.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a moonsault


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There's no need to fear, underdog Bryan is here. :eyeroll


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Is Charlotte the tallest woman in the division? The only other one I can think of who might be as tall as her is Nia Jax


Yes. CHarlotteis 5'10 and Nia is 6'0.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Nvm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> The would just make everyone rage more when Mandy won.


I don't know they need to have some of their top women in the match to guide the match. With Sasha and possibly Bayley out, Charlotte and Becky being in it sets up a good foundation to incorporate less experienced women and still make the match work.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> There's no need to fear, underdog Bryan is here. :eyeroll


 I'm glad you're calling it out and are open to a heel turn down the road to freshen up his character.

Most seem blind to it and think a heel turn would be stupid.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Zuckerhut83 said:


> Asuka will have a spot...not another face...nothing for Becky.


Asuka will probably get a title shot now, unfortunately, since Carmella is total trash. Much rather her be in the MITB match. Becky could have a qualifying match with Mandy who is also trash in every way so there is a chance she could get in.

If Asuka does get a title shot, she needs to murder Carmella in five seconds. We can't get a repeat of Backlash.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Katie McGrath said:


> Yes. CHarlotteis 5'10 and Nia is 6'0.




Nia is 6 feet? Jaysus. I always notice Charlotte’s height but not so much Nia


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Katie McGrath said:


> Yes. CHarlotteis 5'10 and Nia is 6'0.


Nia is billed that but her real height seems to be the same as Charlotte.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoever came up with that retarded text on the screen during these selfie promos needs to kill themselves.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If Big Daddy Cass helps Mizels win MITB over Daniel, who takes Braun out of the equation?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Somebody needs to do an Ultimate Warrior type promo and ramble nonsense.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So dumb, you use the useless text over Asuka's promo but don't put subtitles on what she said last fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That lady in the crowd on her phone is me whenever New Day come out :lmao


----------



## Zuckerhut83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Asuka will probably get a title shot now, unfortunately, since Carmella is total trash.


Asuka with a Selfie Promo for Money in the Bank..so she will be in the Ladder Match.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Shelton Benjamin’s promo looked like he was on the toilet pushing out a huge painful shit


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hmmm....so perhaps I was wrong about Asuka (since she just declared her intentions) and Becky might actually get a title shot after all? Then again, lots of people are declaring their intentions like Benjamin and the Ascension, the latter of which has little chance of even being in a qualifying match.

Confusing. :hmmm


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm happy to see that Asuka is still alive. She's sorely missed in this HORRIBLE women's division.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The women's match is coming along nicely: Charlotte, Asuka and Ember. Just need Becky from the SD side, but I have a feeling she may challenge Carmella for the title at the PPV.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey saying about somebody getting a pancake in the eye lol, I actually got hit in the head with one of the pancakes at Mania :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Himiko said:


> 99.999999% not gonna happen. They very rarely debut an NxT superstar and have them win “the big one” (in this case, MITB contract) straight away.


I was really high when I wrote that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I actually got hit in the head with one of the pancakes at Mania :lmao


Did you eat it? :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Corey saying about somebody getting a pancake in the eye lol, I actually got hit in the head with one of the pancakes at Mania :lmao


So why does Sexton still have a job. Don´t be lazy. Get the lawsuit going *wink*

I lol´d at the comment, too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emperor said:


> I'm glad you're calling it out and are open to a heel turn down the road to freshen up his character.
> 
> Most seem blind to it and think a heel turn would be stupid.


He could still be a face, just treat him like the guy who won 4 world titles and beat Evolution in one night. He makes a great heel so I wouldn't mind a turn eventually, but I would want him to be aggressive not chickenshit.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The women's match is coming along nicely: Charlotte, Asuka and Ember. Just need Becky from the SD side, but I have a feeling she may challenge Carmella for the title at the PPV.




Its already beating last year’s women’s MITB - that one was stuck with Natalya, Carmella and Tamina

Oh and it’s winner - James Ellsworth


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Did you eat it? :lol


LMAO are you crazy? Who knows where's it's been :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who will Andrade's first feud be with you think? I'm thinking Jeff, i can see them putting the US Title on him really quick for some reason. Although i'm sure he'll run through some jobbers for a while before going into the feud.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Emperor said:


> I'm glad you're calling it out and are open to a heel turn down the road to freshen up his character.
> 
> Most seem blind to it and think a heel turn would be stupid.


It would be stupid cause he's the most natural babyface on the entire roster he just came back from what he thought was a career ending injury. A heel turn should be the last thing on your mind when it comes to him for a while. Everything about the guy personifies a underdog who the hell is really gonna boo him? Why would you boo him? Turning somebody heel for the sake of freshening up a character isn't a good reason when the guy is very over as a babyface which isn't an easy thing to do in this day and age.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LMAO are you crazy? Who knows where's it's been :lmao




Ahhhh relax yourself, it was safely stored in Big E’s underpants


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Who will Andrade's first feud be with you think? I'm thinking Jeff, i can see them putting the US Title on him really quick for some reason. Although i'm sure he'll run through some jobbers for a while before going into the feud.


Orton or Jeff most likely. He doesn't need to go after the US title right away. I hope he gets in the MITB match first, then goes after Orton, then has a match with Jeff at SummerSlam. Give him a slow, satisfying build.

Wonder if he shows up tonight. Will mark out if he does.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro :banderas


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> He could still be a face, just treat him like the guy who won 4 world titles and beat Evolution in one night. He makes a great heel so I wouldn't mind a turn eventually, but I would want him to be aggressive not chickenshit.


I wouldn't turn him heel, just stop with the underdog crap for every match he's in. Use it when he faces guys likes Lesnar or Braun. Bryan can sell and makes the crowd care about him, no matter who he's in the ring with. Just stop spelling it out he's the underdog in his promo's.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PHX said:


> It would be stupid cause he's the most natural babyface on the entire roster he just came back from what he thought was a career ending injury. A heel turn should be the last thing on your mind when it comes to him for a while. Everything about the guy personifies a underdog who the hell is really gonna boo him? Why would you boo him? Turning somebody heel for the sake of freshening up a character isn't a good reason when the guy is very over as a babyface which isn't an easy thing to do in this day and age.


 He's already getting stale as face, what do you think is going to happen once he wins the title and holds it for any meaningful period of time as a underdog babyface overcoming the odds :cena5


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

50/50 BOOKING!!!!!!!!!! 8*D


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Xavier got busted up by that Uppercut.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit AJ's face!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cesaro fucked Xavier up with dat uppercut.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn that chair hit Styles face hard.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMFAO, AJ not cleared either.

So this is how they address the finish of Backlash? Two short backstage promos?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Wood stealing the Styles clash and the Taker ringwalk. That´s the end of his mini-push. :crying:

I don´t understand why he does not get more in-ring work? Him and Kofi are so underutilized.


----------



## Zuckerhut83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh time for Becky to lose


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh, so the match with Becky and Mandy is happening, and it isn't a qualifier. Let's see how it goes.

Can Andrade debut tonight?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus Mandy...i might need a minute.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky next :mark

Please let her win.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ had PTSD moment when he had flashbacks of getting his balls blasted.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shit show outside Jeff-Miz, why even bother tuning in for Raw or SD.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can see one of the MITB qualifying match for next week being between Becky and Sonya.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

WTF? That's all they have planned for AJ/Shinsuke tonight?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's go Becky. :becky


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mandy's body is fucking incredible. She is in phenomenal shape.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Can see one of the MITB qualifying match for next week being between Becky and Sonya.


Or Sonya/Mandy attack her after the bell, Asuka makes the save, and they do a tag match for two spots.. Cant see who else Asuka would face on the roster?

Also who's taking the 4th spot? Naomi? Who is she facing?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Mandy's body is fucking incredible. She is in phenomenal shape.


It's pretty much as close to perfection as you can get.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

With Asuka and Naomi declaring their intentions for the briefcase, I think it's obvious Becky will be face Carmella at MITB. And she better win the title.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Come play with us"???

As Seth Rollins would say, that's a hard no :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey look it's the tag team champs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Harper legit looks like Reaper from Overwatch with that skull mask and hood


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If Becky wins this match, she's likely the next #1 contender.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That’s mad creepy lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mandy wens3


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Emperor said:


> He's already getting stale as face, what do you think is going to happen once he wins the title and holds it for any meaningful period of time as a underdog babyface overcoming the odds :cena5


How is he getting stale as a face when he's barely been back? Dude has had like a handful of matches. If you have that type of attention span then the guy would be turning heel and face as much as Big Show has in his career. And no if you are trying to say he'll become John Cena if he has a lengthy title run that is kinda silly considering the difference is Bryan plays the underdog perfectly and fits the role. Cena did not fit the role at all that is why it didn't work.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked the Bludgeon Brothers vignette. :mark


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Becky looking fine as ever


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> With Asuka and Naomi declaring their intentions for the briefcase, I think it's obvious Becky will be face Carmella at MITB. And she better win the title.


Yep. There's no time to lose. Carmella's reign needs to end as soon as possible.

And without Sonya there, Becky looks like she's going to win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good Mandy finally has her own theme.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes Becky is winning!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mandy has porn music :HA


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Please for the love of god let Mandy win.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Er is this some weird remix of Lana's music :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mandy out here walking like she's in the Victoria Secret's lingerie show or something :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Pretty decent entrance.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Corey Graves :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mandy's entrance...good lord.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a shitty theme


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Totally agree with Corey, shut the hell up commentary nobody cares about what you have to say right now :lol

Mandy :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Screw the match. Make this an HLA on my pole match. :curry2


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I kinda love Sonya when she shows a bit of personality


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Mandy has porn music :HA


lol anything is better then the shit she used in NXT


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That was SUCH an awkward entrance for Mandy. I pray she does not do that ever again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I will sacrifice myself as a slump buster for Becky.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, fuck off. Poor Becky, she loses to everybody.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

This fucking company. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy wins :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> lol anything is better then the shit she used in NXT


Yikes.. That's one of the worst themes I've ever heard.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god Becky is such a fucking loser, she legit never wins against anyone lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol pretty crappy short match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bloody hell...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, Becky can't catch a break


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Just as water is wet, Becky Lynch loses her match. I think Becky may actually be the most underutilized talent on either roster, they just view her as a complete jobber.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good Lord. Loser gimmicks never end well. fpalm


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol if Becky isn't to win MITB then she might as well leave.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow Becky loses to this untalented bitch Mandy Rose, with her cringe ass entrance. 

I give up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was the GOAT MITB ppv.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I swear that Daniel from 2011 is like a different person. At a glance, you'd think they were two different people :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton's match was better :shrug. Yes, I know it had more time, but still.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is downright criminal how poorly they book Becky.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

People were talking about Becky winning the title at the next PPV a few pages back. Yeah, about that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Still has a great crowd reaction. :yes roud


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Wow Becky loses to this untalented bitch Mandy Rose, with her cringe ass entrance.
> 
> I give up.


Not a Fan of Mandy's but wait and see come the end of 2018, she be the Smackdown women's champ. Expect the Alexa push, no matter how awful she is. I can just see it happening.

Poor Becky but I have come to accept that's she's not going to be a top level player in WWE. Shame really.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Smackdown is still such an awful show even with their amazing post shakeup roster.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny Becky's accent has killed her career i think, Dunn has never liked it and imo its the sole reason shes been turned into a jobber and rarely ever speaks.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I really have no idea what the hell is going on with the SD women's title now. Unless Carmella doesn't defend at MITB (which would be fine with me, the less we see of her in the ring, the better), I have no idea who's going to challenge her.

Becky just lost and Asuka declared her MITB intentions, so what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> I really have no idea what the hell is going on with the SD women's title now. Unless Carmella doesn't defend at MITB (which would be fine with me, the less we see of her in the ring, the better), I have no idea who's going to challenge her.
> 
> Becky just lost and Asuka declared her MITB intentions, so what the fuck is going on?


Watch Naomi challenge Carmella and win fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cien debuting next week :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

looper007 said:


> I wouldn't turn him heel, just stop with the underdog crap for every match he's in. Use it when he faces guys likes Lesnar or Braun. Bryan can sell and makes the crowd care about him, no matter who he's in the ring with. Just stop spelling it out he's the underdog in his promo's.


I think he's forever a face. I agree the underdog tag should rarely be applied to him.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny Becky's accent has killed her career i think, Dunn has never liked it and imo its the sole reason shes been turned into a jobber and rarely ever speaks.


Which is silly considering one of the best talker's in Combat sport Conor Mcgregor has become a star even with his accent which is probably thicker then Becky's as both are fellow Dubliner's like myself. If McGregor can get himself over with an American and world audience, so can Becky.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Royal Smellabration. :tripsscust


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Aiden English white boy rap is cringey as fuck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny Becky's accent has killed her career i think, Dunn has never liked it and imo its the sole reason shes been turned into a jobber and rarely ever speaks.


Do you really think it's her accent? I initially thought the same, but they literally given a lot of mic time to the IIconics the past month or so and they have a thick accent as well, especially Billie. They simply just don't like her, for whatever reason


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spider Jerusalem reference. :sodone


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Baltimore... more like Balti-LESS” 

Ha.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm liking Bryan's ring gear.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rusev to assault English after he loses out of frustration? Because Rusev Day is liked by the people, therefore it must be destroyed.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Holy shit, Rusev is over. People are actually behind him equally with BRYAN.



Dolorian said:


> Watch Naomi challenge Carmella and win fpalm


Naomi would still be better than Carmella. But anyway, Naomi already declared her MITB intentions.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Give the audience a phrase to chant and they fall in love with you, look at Tye Dillinger with 10, the guy is trash but was over as fuck for a while cause he gave the audience a phrase to chant. Same with Rusev, he was never really over as a face but the moment he gave the audience something to chant he became one of the most over guys on the roster. 

The audience just loves to chant shit, Walk With Elias is another example, they're just parrots that jerk off to catch phrases.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Those Rusev Day chants are deafening. WHY ISN'T HE BEING PUSHED??????????????????


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Naomi would still be better than Carmella. But anyway, Naomi already declared her MITB intentions.


Oh right, forgot she did.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We haven't seen Big Ass yet, I bet he'll be showing his face soon.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> They simply just don't like her, for whatever reason


I don't see why this is news to some people, she wasn't booked that great in NXT either and was always overshadowed by the other horse women


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mickey19 said:


> Rusev to assault English after he loses out of frustration? Because Rusev Day is liked by the people, therefore it must be destroyed.




And then they give Aiden English to Roman to create ROMAN DAY!!!!! #GottaGetRomanOver


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan's looking good in this. Broke out the suicide dive rather than sliding into Rusev.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rusev chants out doing DB? I think this may have sucked me back in...and I seriously said with real intentions I was about to give up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

i Thought DB took out the suicide dive


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We keep getting ads for Total Bellas and the weirdness cos the ad is all John & Nikki's relationship LOL.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> We haven't seen Big Ass yet, I bet he'll be showing his face soon.


See him costing Bryan the match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I don't see why this is news to some people, she wasn't booked that great in NXT either and was always overshadowed by the other horse women


Yeah, it's kinda like the IIconics on NXT, they are more over than her push, but management don't care, they already have planned who gets pushed and who don't, it doesn't matter if someone else gets over in the way.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit. Rusev beat Daniel Bryan clean!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I am surprised about that. Rusev won and it was clean.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Whoa I totally didn't expect Rusev to win clean.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

WWE fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rusev with that clean win over Bryan. Whoa doesn't get much cleaner than that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh...I was not expecting that.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

welcome back daniel to the land of jobbing


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Today is officially..... RUSEV DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow. Good match though.

Guess Bryan will continue feuding with Big Ass.

MITB matches are shaping up nicely so far.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf just happened? Bryan pinned clean on SD? Wtf


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Wow. Vince is serious about pushing Rusev by the look of it. Finally.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No Joe or Orton tonight, essentially no AJ or Nakamura either.

I'd like to see this going forward, not all the top guys on SD need to be on the show.

Only issue I have is AJ/Nak not being featured after that finish at Backlash. Needed answers, got nothing but more ball jokes.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

HOLY SHIT RUSEV!!!!!!!!!!!:mark:
:rusevcrush
:rusevyes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Wtf just happened? Bryan pinned clean on SD? Wtf


Yeah now go make a thread about how it is Roman Reign's fault.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Shocker that Rusev won but it was the right decision


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WTF?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YES! Rusev actually wins! And without Cass' help!

Wasn't prepared for that. Was a really good match too. Great selling by both Bryan and Rusev throughout. Just wish they had more time (only had like 12 minutes).


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Rusev getting that 3 count was one of those "What? Did that just happen?" moments. For sure I thought that he would lose clean. No sign of Big Cass even. Wow.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ they're going to turn him heel ain't they


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

That is great booking and a good way to end the show.

Bryan is the ultimate underdog, he can't just keep beating everyone, that's not his character.

Also this makes Rusev look great. Win, Win. Smackdown was good tonight.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The right person went over here.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Every day is RUSEV DAY! :mark:

Hats off to SDL... 2-hour show ended up being better than a 4.5-hour Backlash and 3-hour Raw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, Rusev wins :mark

He needed a big win.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Crazy! I like Rusev but really? Bryan lost clean on TV and they’re blaming his body? Hmmm oh well hopefully they push Rusev now because beating DB should be a big deal


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

OK show thanks to Bryan/Rusev and Miz/Jeff.

The women's matches were very bad. And Bar/New Day was just 50/50 nonsense.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

chrispepper said:


> That is great booking and a good way to end the show.
> 
> Bryan is the ultimate underdog, he can't just keep beating everyone, that's not his character.
> 
> Also this makes Rusev look great. Win, Win. Smackdown was good tonight.


Yeah, plus they were playing it off as the attack from Big Cass catching up with him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's weird. I'm upset Bryan lost but happy Rusev won. Rusev really needed it.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

safc-scotty said:


> Yeah, plus they were playing it off as the attack from Big Cass catching up with him.


Yep. Up until this point he had steamrolled through everyone. That image of him on the edge of the mat having failed for the first time was really powerful, and only worked as well as it did because it was on a random episode of smackdown.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Crazy! I like Rusev but really? Bryan lost clean on TV and they’re blaming his body? Hmmm oh well hopefully they push Rusev now because beating DB should be a big deal


makes sense if they are saying it's from the beat down. Hope it's not a regular thing with Bryan losing, but this Cass feud continuing isn't getting me excited.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was Bryan's best match since he's been back, easily the best. I don't mind him losing, but he probably shouldn't be losing clean right now. The MITB match doesn't knock my socks off so far.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

even though i am not a fan of his I'm still a little worried about him getting hurt, was hoping they wouldn't put him in such a dangerous match for his own safety.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uhhh.....where the fuck was Joe? :argh:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> That was Bryan's best match since he's been back, easily the best. I don't mind him losing, but he probably shouldn't be losing clean right now. The MITB match doesn't knock my socks off so far.


It probably work into Cass being Miz's back up, his beat down keeps Bryan away from Miz in the MITB match so Miz doesn't have to face him. He lost on TV not PPV, so it's not all bad as they said it was cause of Cass's beat down. He probably beat Rusev next week anyway.

Plus I doubt WWE want Bryan in such a dangerous match this early since his return.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Crazy he lost clean to Rusev really is.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

THE MAN said:


> That was Bryan's best match since he's been back, easily the best. I don't mind him losing, but he probably shouldn't be losing clean right now. The MITB match doesn't knock my socks off so far.


TBH it wasn't totally clean. English did get involved and pulled Rusev out before Bryan hit his finisher.

But yeah, that was Bryan's best match and a great one at that. Granted, he's only had a handful of matches so far so it's not saying that much, but was still a strong showing from both guys.

I'm loving MITB so far tbh. Big fan of Rusev, Strowman, and Miz, so I'm pretty hyped for it at this time. And no Reigns either in it to ruin it (fingers crossed they don't put him in last second)... so it's all looking good from where I sit.


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

I see asuka be in the money in the bank match. becky lynch lost clean to Mandy Rose. I do not see carmella wrestle at money in a bank ppv.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I like Rusev too but anyone who thinks this was good booking is insane. 

Yes Bryan is an underdog character but the guy should not be losing tv matches this soon after coming back. Especially not clean.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

looper007 said:


> It probably work into Cass being Miz's back up, his beat down keeps Bryan away from Miz in the MITB match so Miz doesn't have to face him. He lost on TV not PPV, so it's not all bad as they said it was cause of Cass's beat down. He probably beat Rusev next week anyway.
> 
> Plus I doubt WWE want Bryan in such a dangerous match this early since his return.


This is the third time they have kept Bryan and Miz apart since he returned. Not on Miztv, too injured for the post Backlash show, and tonight. It's clearly the endgame here.

As far as Bryan losing, I am surprisingly not upset at all. He looked great. Now if they rehash his epic 2011 losing streak, I will be more than annoyed. I am happy to see Rusev finally get a big win.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> I like Rusev too but anyone who thinks this was good booking is insane.
> 
> Yes Bryan is an underdog character but the guy should not be losing tv matches this soon after coming back. Especially not clean.


Bryan is a Vanilla midget, didnt you get the message from Vince in the segment last week?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Crazy he lost clean to Rusev really is.


Not really, some top guy's usually lose clean on TV, not all the time but here and there, didn't Rollins clean to Bray a few months ago and Styles lost to Corbin clean for the U.S Title. They worked in Cass beatdown from Backlash and I wasn't expecting Bryan in the MITB match anyway, far too dangerous seen as he's only back. Plus I say this works into Cass and Miz teaming up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> TBH it wasn't totally clean. English did get involved and pulled Rusev out before Bryan hit his finisher.
> 
> But yeah, that was Bryan's best match and a great one at that. Granted, he's only had a handful of matches so far so it's not saying that much, but was still a strong showing from both guys.
> 
> I'm loving MITB so far tbh. Big fan of Rusev, Strowman, and Miz, so I'm pretty hyped for it at this time. And no Reigns either in it to ruin it (fingers crossed they don't put him in last second)... so it's all looking good from where I sit.


My only concern is that Braun is the only big guy they need. I kinda still consider Rusev a big guy, but I might be completely off base with that feeling.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

They've ruined Bryan's return already fpalm How that was even possible, I don't know, but they've done it. Never put anything past this company.

Also, that ending proves the whole Rusev Day thing is just a smoke in the mirror, we heard like half the arena chanting it during the match, yet when Rusev won barely anyone in the crowd seemed happy for him.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

looper007 said:


> Styles#Bliss-Nz said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy he lost clean to Rusev really is.
> ...


Well i could say Baron Corbin was booked stronger at that time compared to Rusev who is just floundering in the Midcard but oh well if it's for storyline purposes then fair enough.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rusev is now back to being a credible upper card performer.

But talk about inconsistency, Rusev got beat in seconds against AJ a month back and now he's beating Bryan?

Screw it, Rusev needed the big win and The Underdog shouldn't be winning every match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

THE MAN said:


> My only concern is that Braun is the only big guy they need. I kinda still consider Rusev a big guy, but I might be completely off base with that feeling.


He's big, but not big like Strowman. Although I think they can throw Joe in there and with the other 5 guys being guys like Balor, Miz, etc. and I don't think having a few big guys in the match will hurt the pacing. Honestly I expect the first half of the match anyway to be the other 7 taking out Strowman.



> Also, that ending proves the whole Rusev Day thing is just a smoke in the mirror, we heard like half the arena chanting it during the match, yet when Rusev won barely anyone in the crowd seemed happy for him.


There was a pop, but I think it was two things that kept it from being a huge ovation/reaction:

1) The shock of the abrupt ending of the match. Nobody thought Rusev was winning like he did. It also wasn't that long of a match. It just kind of ended.

2) People were probably mixed anyway due to him beating Daniel Bryan. It's one of those situations where the crowd didn't know how to react because one favorite beat another. 

Rusev has also gotten pops before in the few matches he has won recently, and some big reactions in certain matches it looked like he was going to win.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well I have to say it was a suprise to see Rusev win clean, that event yelled big cass intervention everywhere so yeah... Rusev is so going to win MiTB. lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Emperor said:


> Rusev is now back to being a credible upper card performer.
> 
> But talk about inconsistency, Rusev got beat in seconds against AJ a month back and now he's beating Bryan?


That's WWE for you, but I give them the pass on this one as they worked in Cass beatdown and did you expect Bryan to be in the MITB match, I certainly didn't. I did expect Cass to cost him the match and he did but from his beatdown. Makes sense as I said before keep's Bryan away from Miz, you can have Cass help Miz win the briefcase at MITB. To cement their partnership, and we find out Miz was behind Cass attacking Bryan. You have to build the odds up for Bryan, plus if he loses to Miz you can have Cass been the main cause of it.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

for some reason i didn't really mine seeing Bryan lose...it was nice to see Rusev get the rub but my issue is that now i would like to see Rusev now get better booking if Rusev continues to be booked like a geek after this then i will have a issue with this.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> They've ruined Bryan's return already fpalm How that was even possible, I don't know, but they've done it. Never put anything past this company.
> 
> Also, that ending proves the whole Rusev Day thing is just a smoke in the mirror, we heard like half the arena chanting it during the match, yet when Rusev won barely anyone in the crowd seemed happy for him.


They like Rusev just not more than Bryan plus i think they were legit shocked he beat Bryan clean.


----------



## Persona (May 8, 2018)

Couldn't go wrong with either guy, I'm glad they finally put Rusev over strong.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

From now on they must book Rusev strong because there's no way he should be jobbing again after going over arguably the most beloved Babyface in the company.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I will say if Bryan ends up losing his forthcoming feud with Miz, he might be a fool to reup his contract with them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty good SD overall: The opener and the main event were very good and the Peyton/Charlotte match was decent, sloppy at spots (honestly this time I blame Charlotte, the moonsault and the spear looked weird), but better than both Billie's and Carmella's matches with Charlotte.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

To those saying Bryan lost clean, no he didn't, the announcers immediately brought up that Bryan was banged up from the assault by Big Cass and was wrestling hurt and the injuries caught up to him. A clean win is when both guys are 100% healthy and on even ground and the other guy loses without any dirty tactics or advantages due to injuries.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> I will say if Bryan ends up losing his forthcoming feud with Miz, he might be a fool to reup his contract with them.


I doubt WWE do anything that would jeopardize resigning Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SDL Ned Beatty'ed RAW tonight. I was surprised that Bryan had his best match yet with Rusev. Bryan was pretty physical in the match and his kick to the wrist paid off later in the match. I would love to see Rusev and Bryan wrestle more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DB DA GAWD said:


> I doubt WWE do anything that would jeopardize resigning Bryan.


Yeah I was being overly melodramatic there. :lol I really did enjoy Bryan's match tonight and I hope he just keeps getting better.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> SDL Ned Beatty'ed RAW tonight. I was surprised that Bryan had his best match yet with Rusev. Bryan was pretty physical in the match and his kick to the wrist paid off later in the match. I would love to see Rusev and Bryan wrestle more.


Bryan vs Rusev with time could rival Bryan vs Sheamus matches from back in 2012.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DB DA GAWD said:


> Bryan vs Rusev with time could rival Bryan vs Sheamus matches from back in 2012.


It really could because unlike other smaller wrestlers Bryan likes to get physical with bigger guys and work stiff. Not a lot of flippy stuff to Bryan. The Sheamus match at ER was excellent and tremendously physical. I can envision he and Rusev doing something in a similar vein.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Honestly a clean loss to Rusev aka no fuckery was the best decision they could've made for him. Bryan doesn't need the MITB to get the championship. The MITB is for guys that are on the cusp of entering the main event scene and need that oppurtunity to do so.


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

https://mobile.twitter.com/BillieKayWWE/status/994046281629798400/video/1

Billie Kay is likely face asuka in a money in the bank qualifying match on smackdown next week. iconic duo be better then asuka last week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994061402129293313
Cass trying to steal Rusev's shine.


----------



## Flipo (Aug 15, 2017)

At the last moment, Daniel Bryan brings Rusev to the ring. He goes for the running knee but Rusev blocks it and hits the Machka Kick to beat Daniel Bryan. CLEAN! Rusev beats Daniel Bryan CLEAN!

Hardy hits a Swanton Bomb after a Twist of Fate. Miz ROLLS UP HARDY following the Swanton for the 3-count! Miz defeats Jeff Hardy!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This was a good episode of SDL and the best WWE show thus far this week. Still not going to make a lick of difference in the ratings, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

WWE is so fucking backwards I swear. When people wanted a Rusev push (for whatever reason), they sure as hell didn't mean to put him clean over a returning Daniel Bryan especially after a series of losses as of late. This fucking company..


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Flipo said:


> Hardy hits a Swanton Bomb after a Twist of Fate. Miz ROLLS UP HARDY following the Swanton for the 3-count! Miz defeats Jeff Hardy!!!


Miz must have watched Jeff's match with Triple H from No Mercy 2008. Don't know if these two are the only ones that's done it, but it's still weird to have them make two of Jeff's big moves look weak like that. Then again, we're dealing with finisher spamming and people kicking out of finishers when they get pinned immediately right after these days. Still it is nice to see Miz win after a very good match between these two.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DJ Punk said:


> WWE is so fucking backwards I swear. When people wanted a Rusev push (for whatever reason), they sure as hell didn't mean to put him clean over a returning Daniel Bryan especially after a series of losses as of late. This fucking company..





Flipo said:


> At the last moment, Daniel Bryan brings Rusev to the ring. He goes for the running knee but Rusev blocks it and hits the Machka Kick to beat Daniel Bryan. CLEAN! Rusev beats Daniel Bryan CLEAN!


Again people that wasn't a clean win, Daniel Bryan came into the match hurt from the assault from Big Cass from Backlash. Soon as the ref counted to 3 the announcers immediately pointed out Bryan's injuries from Backlash and that his injuries caught up to him.

Big Cass even said it in a backstage interview after SDL went off the air that he's happy that he's the reason Bryan lost the qualifying match for MITB, cause of what he did to him at Backlash. Bryan was even interviewed prior to the match and was asked if he's still banged up if thats gonna hurt his chances.

So no people it wasn't a clean win, Rusev only defeated Bryan cause he had injuries from Sunday's ppv.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Miz/Hardy was quite entertaining, and probably the right call. I wonder if they'll actually let Miz take the contract. I'm anticipating a slow build toward the eventual Miz/Bryan conflict. Mania?

I truly finding nothing about The New Day's pancake gimmick entertaining.

Carmella is misery. Apparently her character is so stupid she doesn't realize how much she discredits her win over Charlotte and herself every time she talks about it like she's more surprised by it than anyone else.

I don't know how I feel about this whole new selfy-promo thing they've been doing. I don't want to shit on it right away--I think it could be helpful in certain cases--but it's feeling a bit overdone already.

I'm loving heel Shinsuke and the whole No speak English thing. Shinsuke trolling Renee is great.

Still no idea what anyone sees in the Iiconics beyond wanting to bang them. Billie's makeup makes her look like a rent-a-clown. The shrill mean girls from highschool thing is overdone, stale, and boring. Neither of them look like they lift at all. Peyton was basically imitating Carmella (because we really needed a clone one of her...?) in both character and wrestling ability/style from what I saw tonight.

I'm getting tired of Charlotte's moonsault almost never looking like it causes damage of any kind, even when it does apparently land successfully. It looks pretty in the air, but as offense it usually doesn't look... offensive. Also, why is she moonsaulting right after a tweaked knee from a moonsault cost her a title match?

Their match seemed somewhat clumsy, soft, and mostly annoying for the aforementioned reasons.

Asuka's angry Japanese rage is still awesome, even though I have no idea what she's saying, it sounds scary.

Does Cesaro really speak 5 different languages? That's impressive.

Cesaro and Xavier looked good. That like reverse code red looking spot they did--or whatever its called--was kinda awesome. Sans the pancake nonsense, that was an enjoyable match. Hope Woods didn't break his mouth too badly. I'm kinda surprised at how often we're seeing blood lately. 

Bludgeon Brothers vignette with the mutilated toys was legit creepy.

What the actual fuck was that Mandy Rose entrance? Good god that was...bizarre. They even mimicked a vaseline-on-the-camera-lens effect. That entire entrance was awkward. Eva Marie 2.0 much? At least she looks like she actually lifts.

Nothing much to say about this match since it lasted about as long as Mandy's entrance. You couldn't even give them at least 5 minutes, WWE? Really? They looked like they could have filled at least 5 minutes from what little we saw. And of course Becky eats another pin for no reason in another nothing match. They aren't even bothering to book her senseless jobbing dirty any more. Seriously, what did she do... who did she piss off backstage to get this WOAT booking. Disgraceful.

I really hope they don't botch Almas' debut.

I prefer the less hairy version of DB. 

Fucking commentary needs to learn to shut the fuck up sometimes. Jfc. Having to listen to these idiots droning on about random bullshit in the middle of a match is the most obnoxious shit. Shut the fuck up and call the match you dumb sons of bitches. This is especially aggravating when there's particular talent in the ring who is highly vocal and interactive during their matches, but commentary is so busy wanting to hear themselves talk about nothing they end up drowning out in-character communication that is actually relevant.

Good match between Rusev and DB. Liked the psychology. Crowd loved it. I don't mind DB losing here to advance Rusev, really.

Overall not a bad show. It started the build toward MITB, and put on a couple of pretty good matches. Nothing outstanding, but certainly better than what we've been seeing lately. I'm more interested in seeing what MITB will look like after this show.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Again people that wasn't a clean win, Daniel Bryan came into the match hurt from the assault from Big Cass from Backlash. Soon as the ref counted to 3 the announcers immediately pointed out Bryan's injuries from Backlash and that his injuries caught up to him.
> 
> Big Cass even said it in a backstage interview after SDL went off the air that he's happy that he's the reason Bryan lost the qualifying match for MITB, cause of what he did to him at Backlash. Bryan was even interviewed prior to the match and was asked if he's still banged up if thats gonna hurt his chances.
> 
> So no people it wasn't a clean win, Rusev only defeated Bryan cause he had injuries from Sunday's ppv.


It was a CLEAN win. A CLEAN Decisive win by countering the opponent's finisher & putting your own. Every single WWE talent is banged up & Bryan didn't wrestle with a broken spine or something. 

What are the commentators supposed to say? That. RUSEV destroyed Bryan in a Random SD match or that Bryan is probably still feeling the effect of the Cass beatdown. And what is Cass supposed to say? The guy was saying he won in Backlash after tapping out.

Bryan was doing Suicide Dives & Missile Dropkicks after the so-called terrible beatdown given by Big Cass. The commentators have to shield Bryan somewhat from the loss & obviously will play up a previous beatdown 2 days ago.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mr.S said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> > Again people that wasn't a clean win, Daniel Bryan came into the match hurt from the assault from Big Cass from Backlash. Soon as the ref counted to 3 the announcers immediately pointed out Bryan's injuries from Backlash and that his injuries caught up to him.
> ...


Yeah Pretty much I mean many superstars can get attacked post match then laid out on ppv and by the time Raw or SD rolls around they are fine.

Daniel Bryan wasn't even playing off an injury from Backlash so that match was to me a clean loss with the commentators making excuses.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I really can see why Bryan isnt in the MITB match. THink this is too early for such risky matches for him. Maybe also Vince wanted to see if Rusev gets booed against Bryan. Maybe now he will turn him face in the near future?!

But definitelly a good episode of Smackdown, much better than RAW. Hope this will be reflected in the ratings, but I doubt it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr.S said:


> It was a CLEAN win. A CLEAN Decisive win by countering the opponent's finisher & putting your own. Every single WWE talent is banged up & Bryan didn't wrestle with a broken spine or something.
> 
> What are the commentators supposed to say? That. RUSEV destroyed Bryan in a Random SD match or that Bryan is probably still feeling the effect of the Cass beatdown. And what is Cass supposed to say? The guy was saying he won in Backlash after tapping out.
> 
> Bryan was doing Suicide Dives & Missile Dropkicks after the so-called terrible beatdown given by Big Cass. The commentators have to shield Bryan somewhat from the loss & obviously will play up a previous beatdown 2 days ago.


No it wasn't a clean win, you had the commentators and Cass all telling you why he came up short, it wasn't solely because of Rusev its cause he was hurt prior to the match. You could see Bryan in pain everytime he'd go for a big move like the dropkicks in the corner.

Its like when Bryan beat Cena at Summerslam when Cena had the giant lump on his elbow, the next night Cena was showing his fucked up elbow off and essentially saying thats why he lost. See that was an excuse which made Bryan's win not all together clean.

From the commentators to Cass, you can say they was just making excuses but that makes it not a clean win just by them doing that. A clean win is when there is NO excuses, thats just the way it is. 

Had Bryan came into the match 100% and not just been assaulted 2 nights ago with injuries and Rusev straight up beat him and the commentators didn't have any excuses, THEN it would have been clean. "Well Daniel Bryan came up short tonight" is what they would have said had it been clean, but no instead they talked about how he was banged up from Big Cass and that lead to him losing the match ultimately.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So they made a popular guy beat Bryan clean so that the fans won't complain. I swear this win is more about killing Bryan's comeback momentum (which is almost dead already) than pushing Rusev, don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> No it wasn't a clean win, you had the commentators and Cass all telling you why he came up short, it wasn't solely because of Rusev its cause he was hurt prior to the match. You could see Bryan in pain everytime he'd go for a big move like the dropkicks in the corner.
> 
> Its like when Bryan beat Cena at Summerslam when Cena had the giant lump on his elbow, the next night Cena was showing his fucked up elbow off and essentially saying thats why he lost. See that was an excuse which made Bryan's win not all together clean.
> 
> ...


Cena lost clean to Bryan. You probably don't know what losing clean is. It is either when you are cheated of, distracted by something or when an injury prevents you from winning. The idea of not being 100% into the match is frivolous as no ever comes to a WWE match @ 100%.

If an injury would have prevented him from winning then you could make this case. Then -> He would have missed his finisher because of an injury etc like Rollins landed on his knee in the match against Miz (& if Rollins would have been pinned due to a knee injury that would have been not a CLEAN Loss). If the injury prevented him from doing anything then you could make the case. Bryan was fine - He did everything from Suicide Dives to Missile Dropkicks.

The other thing you actually had Bryan not selling his injury or not acting in a way that his injury prevented him from doing anything. He was not taped up or physically challenged. Instead you had Rusev selling his hand which prevented him from applying the Accolade.

Commentators trying to protect Bryan after the match referencing a mild attack 2 days back (for which Bryan was not EVEN bandaged) does nothing. That is excuses & to protect your big babyface. If atleast Cass would have attacked him viciously in SD, if he was bandaged & would sold the injury throughout the match, missed moves because of it, you could make this point.

This is pure Cognitive Dissonance @ this point. You have made a point but you won't accept a contrarian view so you are grasping @ straws to prove your point like mentioning Corey Graves (who is a Vince tool in many ways) talking about the Cass attack 2 days back.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Some weird ass results on Smackdown this week...


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

They killed Bryan comeback the second they wasted it on that pointless Mania match that fell flat big time. His dreams speech is already so old and played out. I dont see a problem at all with Rusev beating him at all. Rusev is over and it is good to see some new guys involved in what is a old and stale gimmick anyways with MITB.


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mr.S said:


> It was a CLEAN win. A CLEAN Decisive win by countering the opponent's finisher & putting your own. Every single WWE talent is banged up & Bryan didn't wrestle with a broken spine or something.
> 
> What are the commentators supposed to say? That. RUSEV destroyed Bryan in a Random SD match or that Bryan is probably still feeling the effect of the Cass beatdown. And what is Cass supposed to say? The guy was saying he won in Backlash after tapping out.
> 
> Bryan was doing Suicide Dives & Missile Dropkicks after the so-called terrible beatdown given by Big Cass. The commentators have to shield Bryan somewhat from the loss & obviously will play up a previous beatdown 2 days ago.


What were you watching?

It wasn't a completely clean win.. the other guy is right.

I actually think the commentators several times referred to Bryan being in a bad state after Backlash, and as soon as he hit the dropkick from the top rope, he was holding his ribs, and the commentators went, he's feeling the effects of big cass.

That's why it took him so long to set up his next move, and it led to Rusev countering and winning..

The whole story was he was still injured a bit..


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm just amazed WWE went two straight Miz matches without jobbing him out to look like a total dork. He beat Jeff Hardy clean in a hard-fought match using the kind of sneaky dick moves he should have been using all along to make him an actual competitor in the ring. And yeah he didn't beat Rollins at Backlash but anyone who says he didn't prove he could hang with the best in the ring in that match is full of shit.

I like this. I like this a lot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nish115 said:


> What were you watching?
> 
> It wasn't a completely clean win.. the other guy is right.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! God this guy Mr.S has no idea what a clean win is, he seems to think it only means if there was no cheating during the match. 

I'm trying to tell him when there is NO EXCUSES for the guy losing then it is a clean win, the commentators was making excuses all night that Bryan was hurt from Backlash, soon as the bell ring and Bryan lost they was reminding us why Bryan really lost because of Big Cass. Rusev beat a guy who came into the match hurt, he had an advantage right off the bat, so he didn't truly beat Bryan straight up.

It would be like if a guy walked into a fight with 1 hand broken and the other guy had both his hands, if the guy with both his hands won the fight would that be a fair win? No cause the other guy came into the fight at a disadvantage.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Again people that wasn't a clean win, Daniel Bryan came into the match hurt from the assault from Big Cass from Backlash. Soon as the ref counted to 3 the announcers immediately pointed out Bryan's injuries from Backlash and that his injuries caught up to him.
> 
> Big Cass even said it in a backstage interview after SDL went off the air that he's happy that he's the reason Bryan lost the qualifying match for MITB, cause of what he did to him at Backlash. Bryan was even interviewed prior to the match and was asked if he's still banged up if thats gonna hurt his chances.
> 
> So no people it wasn't a clean win, Rusev only defeated Bryan cause he had injuries from Sunday's ppv.


Still a clean win. It's not like Rusev cheated to win. If they wanted to go the route of Bryan losing to Rusev then they should've had Cass interfere. Way too early for Bryan to be losing. He just returned to in ring action.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DJ Punk said:


> Still a clean win. *It's not like Rusev cheated to win.* If they wanted to go the route of Bryan losing to Rusev then they should've had Cass interfere. Way too early for Bryan to be losing. He just returned to in ring action.


Doesn't matter, when there is excuses made for the guy who lost its not a clean win, i thought everyone knew this? Just cause Rusev himself didn't cheat doesn't matter, Bryan came into the match hurt. 

Lets say Bryan was assaulted by 3 guys backstage prior to the match, then limped down for his match against Rusev, and Rusev beat him, would you think that would still be a clean win for Rusev? Hell no, he would have only won due to the actions of someone else, he didn't truly beat him, and thats what happened here.

Undertaker vs Cena, that was a clean win, Taker came into the match healthy, Cena was healthy no injuries or anything and Taker beat him, thats a clean win. There was no excuses made as to why Cena lost, he just couldn't beat the Undertaker.


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar (Apr 16, 2017)

i really have a bad feeling, they might let miz win mitb and then the title at some point. ofc DB will challange him for the title and we get the feud nobody wants


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Basic, but fun Smackdown.

Not the biggest fan of Mandy Rose winning, but as long as she doesn't win Money in the Bank, it's fine to have a warm body. I hope Becky gets the belt very soon because she is just kinda there lately.

Rest of the show had some surprising match results and good matches so I can't complain. Someone spoiled Rusev winning, but it still shocked me how he won as there wasn't any outside interference. 

8/10 for me.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BeastBrockLesnar said:


> i really have a bad feeling, they might let miz win mitb and then the title at some point. ofc DB will challange him for the title and we get the feud nobody wants


that's the feud everyone wants. the feud no one wants to see is anything involving the guy in your avatar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994306522724225024


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar (Apr 16, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> that's the feud everyone wants. the feud no one wants to see is anything involving the guy in your avatar.


lmao oh miz cut one "shoot" promo on DB which was scripted obv so every smark want that feud even tho we already had it back in like 2010 and it was boring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994956461041041408


----------

